# spiral bavel gear



## Pantera

How can I said in spanish "spiral bavel gear".


----------



## Conejillo

Pantera said:


> How can I said in spanish "spiral baevel gear".


 

Maybe this diagram will help.

My literal translation is "engranaje cónico en espiral" but my Spanish is not so good.


----------



## Mate

_Bevel gear_ es "rueda cónica".

Un_ spiral bevel gear_ es esto, que no sé cómo se llama.

Al parecer es un tipo especial de juego de engranajes de transmisión.


----------



## Conejillo

From the diagram that I posted in my first reply, those look like:

engranajes helicoidales


----------



## jalibusa

Si bien cumplen con parte de la pregunta, los engranajes helicoidales no son necesariamente en ángulo (bevel); en este caso serísa: *"engranaje (en ángulo) (cónico) en espiral"*


----------



## Mate

Creo que se trata de un engranaje cónico helicoidal.


----------



## alberto magnani

Engranajes cónicos helicoidales. Por ejemplo, son los que están al final del árbol de transimisón de un auto de tracción posterior ( Dentro de ese "Globo" metálico entre las ruedas posteriores)


----------



## Mate

alberto magnani said:


> Engranajes cónicos helicoidales. Por ejemplo, son los que están al final del árbol de transimisón de un auto de tracción posterior ( Dentro de ese "Globo" metálico entre las ruedas posteriores)


Al que en castellano llamamos "diferencial"


----------



## alberto magnani

Exactamente. Se llama así porque los dos engranajes pequeños (satélites) giran de forma "diferente" para que no se rompan los semi-ejes posteriores en una curva.


----------



## jalibusa

En el diferencial son engranajes hipoidales.


----------



## alberto magnani

Gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## Mate

Nota: en el enlace que puse en el post #6 se explican las diferencias que existen entre los distintos tipos de engranajes. 

Al parecer, el "cónico helicoidal" y el "hipoidal" son ligeramente diferentes. 

Saludos - Mate


----------



## Pantera

Muchas gracias justo es lo que buscaba

Gracias a TODOS!!!!


----------

